# Pork ribs cajun style



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4 lbs of pork ribs
3 tblsp paprika
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
1 tblsp garlic powder
2 tsp oregano
2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp white pepper
1/2 tsp cumin
1/4 tsp nutmeg

Combine all seasonings and dust all surfaces of ribs with mixture. Prepare medium hot caols in coverred grill, banking coals when hot. Grill ribs over indirect heat 1 1 1/2 hours turning every 15 mins.


----------

